# State Bridge Memorial Day Weekend



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

State Bridge Rec. Area (on river left) will available for public use over the Memorial Day weekend from Friday 5:00 PM through Monday evening. The site will re-close Tuesday so that construction and site development work can continue. Camping is not allowed on the site. There will be no charge for use over the Memorial Day. Please call me if you have questions 970-471-6776.

Enjoy!

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Thanks to Toby and Eagle County O.S. for thier hard work for this much needed takeout....great purchase (much better than Bair Ranch !!)


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

Great job Toby!


----------



## nervouswater (Jun 3, 2008)

What about Two Bridges?


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

*Two Bridges*

Two Bridges remains closed. When the work at State Bridge wraps up, the contractor will be moving to Two Bridges, so it is next on the list but remains closed for the timebeing.

Toby


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*State bridge*

Did the county buy the property accross from State Bridge?


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

no, the site on the other side of the road remains in private ownership. I'm not sure what their plans are.


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Toby- thanks for all your efforts and thanks to Eagle county! These 2 access points are going to be great. Nice work.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Toby.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

*June 2-3*

State Bridge River Access will once again be open for public use for the weekend of June 2-3. There is no fee. Crews are working hard to get the site ready, but have more work to do. When work at SB is done they will begin work at Two Bridges, which is currently closed. Again, thanks for your patience.

Toby


----------

